# Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten



## BxBender (25. Oktober 2013)

*Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*

Hallo.

Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen.
Nach der Installation vom "Service Pack 1" läuft mein Windows 8 x64 zwar wie gewohnt, aber einige Spiele starten nicht mehr.
Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob die in Steam eingebunden sind oder nicht, oder ob es alte Spiele oder gerade frisch installierte Spiele sind.
Treiber sind dem System auch völlig Schnurz. AMD 13.9 oder 13.11, egal.
Auch kann ich unter Eigenschaften mit der Kompatibilität rumdoktern wie ich will, es startet kaum ein Spiel.
Woran kann das liegen?
Seit 20 Jahren installiert man jeden Blödsinn auf seinen Rechner und ausgerechnet jetzt zerhackt Windoof einem nur die Spiele, oder was?
Vielleicht sollten die mal langsam paar ordentliche Programmierer einstellen, ein Update mit 3 kleinen Änderungen kann jede Freewareklitsche besser machen.


----------



## slaper688 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

erstmal ist dies nicht Windoof nicht daran schuld sondern steamdoof wer seine Software nicht update und so viele Kunden hat die vielleicht win 8.1 nutzen könnten und dem unternehmen einfach egal ist ob die Spiele starten oder nicht hab das selbe Problem mit Stronghold 1 COH 2 startet angeblich im Kompatibilitätsmodus was totaler Blödsinn ist denn es läuft ganz normal es liegt an Steam ich kann nur sagen alle Treiber ( Chipsatz , Sound und Grafik Treiber  neu zu installieren )


----------



## wishi (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Dazu wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen, um was für Spiele es sich handelt. Wie sollen wir denn da helfen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Die Infos sind ja mal dürftig. Meine Games die ich auf dem Rechner habe laufen alle. Vielleicht mal die Spiele beim Namen nennen? Den einzigen Unterschied sehe ich derzeitig nur bei der Grafik da ich die grüne Fraktion nutze. Wenn Windows eher Windoofs ist warum kauft man sich nicht eine Konsole?


----------



## addicTix (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Also bei mir läuft auch alles unter Windows 8.1
Allerdings nicht über die Update Version. 

Ich habe daraufhin Windows 8.1 mit einem Cleaninstall, sprich .iso, installiert.
Jetzt läuft alles top, wie vorher auch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Gut dann von mir ein Nachtrag, ich nutze die übliche Upgrade Option


----------



## plaGGy (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Bei mir läuft bisher alles, wie gewohnt: Skyrim, Path of Exile, Bioshock, Borderlands 2

Wie wärs wenn du mal anstatt sinnlos auf MS rumzuhacken sagne würdest was nicht funktioniert und was passiert wenn es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Murdoch (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Also ich hab das gleiche Problem. Wollte auch gerade nen Fred auf machen. 

Dabei bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es am Windows 8.1 Update oder an dem neuen NVidia Treiber liegt. 

Bei mir sieht es folgender Maßen aus: 1 Spiel geht gar nicht und eines mit Surround nicht:

The Saints 3rd = läuft gar nicht. Wird nach dem Introvideo beendet
Metro 2033 = läuft wie gewohnt. Auch im Surround Modus
Serious Sam 3 = läuft nur auf einem Monitor. Unter Surround hängt sich das ganze System auf

Zu mehr Testerein hatte ich erstmal keine Zeit. Aber da vorher alle Spiele normal liefen wird schon irgendwo was faul sein. 

P.s.: Warum reagiert Ihr gleich so gereizt?


----------



## BxBender (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt Spielen nicht mehr starten*

Also ich habe die Upgradefunktion von Windows 8 genutzt. Der hat alles ohne mich zu fragen gleich installiert. Ich dachte im ersten Moment, das sei eine Installationsdatei, die der da dann runterlädt.
Nachdem der dann also installiert hatte und mehrmals neu starten musste, lief auf den ersten Blick auch alles gut, habe dann auch die neuen optischen Sachen nachjustiert.
Die ersten 1 oder 2 Games liefen auch. Dann habe ich aber festgestellt, dass das erste Spiel nicht ging.
Und zwar hatte ich bei Steam das ganz neue Spiel Path of Exile heruntergeladen (F2P). Dieses baut dann ein mittelgroßes Fenster auf - und bums isses weg und so ein kleines Fenster kam mit Dingsbums funktioniert nicht mehr.
Dann wollte ich unter Steam Anna Extended starten, aber auch da kam wieder dieser Fehler, dass das Spiel gleich vor dem Spielemenü wieder abgeschmiert ist.
Dungeon Siege 3 (Steam) konnte ich aber laden.
Herr der Ringe Der Krieg im Norden (Steam) ging zuerst auch nicht, jetzt nach diversen Treiberneuinstallationen und was nicht alles startet es zum Glück wieder.
Red Faction Armageddon (Steam) geht auch.
Ich habe direkt unter Win 8.1 neu installiert (und KEIN Steam): Der Fall John Yesterday und The Next Big Thing. Beide starten auch nicht.
Net FrameWork habe ich 3.5 auch neu installiert.
Und nun AMD 13.11 beta 6 drauf, vorher 13.9 WHQL.
Bei ANNA und Path of Exile z.B. habe ich auch unter Steam die Daten untersuchen lassen udn habe Path of Exile sogar 3 mal runtergeladen. Die starten einfach nicht.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was man da machen kann?
Soll ich bestimmte Dinge was Treiber oder so betrifft mal komplett in einer Reihenfolge löschen udn neu installaieren?
Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## Unplugg3d (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*

Hi, ich hatte nach dem Update auf 8.1 auch Probleme mit Steam Games (u.a. Bioshock inf..)
Nach den Intros Blackscreen, also das Spiel startete nicht. 

Ich habe dann von den installierten Steam Games welche Probleme gemacht hatten die Config Dateien gelöscht.
Das Spiel hat quasi per Default gestartet und ich konnte wieder alles einstellen. Seitdem liefs ohne ein Problem.

Vllt hilft es euch auch.


----------



## Erok (16. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*

1. Games for Windows Live deinstallieren in der Systemsteuerung

2. wllogin_32.msi und wllogin_64.msi hier herunter laden und installieren : Anmelde-Assistent aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

3. Games for Windows Market Places herunter laden : Lade den Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client herunter - Xbox.com

4. Rechtsklick auf die gfwl.exe machen, Kompatibilität auf Windows 7 setzen und Haken bei Programm als Administrator ausführen setzen, danach die Datei installieren.

5. Danach Spiele wie Dirt 2 Dirt 3 GTA IV usw installieren.

6. Jetzt müsste sich das Spiel mit GfWL wieder verbinden können 

So funktionierte es zumindest problemlos bei mir, und Dirt 2 / 3 GTA IV und die beiden DLC`s funktionieren wieder unter Windows 8.1

Greetz Erok


----------



## AsusGamer (24. März 2014)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*

Hallo Leute bin neu hier, habe mir einen rechner zusammen bauen lassen mit windows 8.1, nun habe ich leider folgendes problem, bei assassin's creed 4 black flag, world of tanks 
das die spiele nach etwa 10 min abstürtzen, mit bluescreen dauerhafte treiber folge, habe alles auf den neusten stand der treiber, mein rechner besteht aus windows 8.1 64bit 

Asus Crosshair v formula-z, AMD FX-9590 :: AMD AM3+ FX-9590, 8x 4.70GHz,  G.Skill TridentX Series Memory - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3, GigaByte GeForce GTX 770 WINDFORCE 3X 450W 4GB ,Creative Sound Blaster Z 

benutze die Mad Catz R.A.T 5 Gaming Mouse - Cyborg aktuelle treiber sowie die Logitech G19s 

bin echt etwas überfragt der hinsicht 

MfG bedanke mich für weitere infos bzw hilfe


----------



## Kusanar (24. März 2014)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*



Erok schrieb:


> 1. Games for Windows Live deinstallieren in der Systemsteuerung


 
Ob das jetzt für seine Probleme bei den Steam-Games hilft?


----------



## Artschie321 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt für seine Probleme bei den Steam-Games hilft?


 
könnte sein... einige Spiele startest du zwar über Steam, musst dich dann aber trotzdem noch einmal bei GFWL oder Uplay oä anmelden.
Die Steam Version von Dark Souls z.B läuft auch nicht ohne GFWL


----------



## Kusanar (24. März 2014)

*AW: Windows 8.1 Update lässt manche Spiele nicht mehr starten*

Also die vom TE erwähnten Anna, Red Faction und Path of Exile sind keine GfWL-Spiele.


----------

